# KastKing Sharky II



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with these reels? 

I've currently got two of the Penn Battle 2 5000s, but want a smaller reel to use when I'm fishing lures. I was considering buying another Battle 2, but they're relatively pricey. Ran across the KastKing Sharky II on Amazon and it looks interesting. The only issue I'm having is that 90% of the reviews posted about are from people that were given the reel for free in exchange for posting a review. Just doesn't sit quite right with me. So, I'd appreciate any info you guys have about them and/or a recommendation for a decent reel (but in $30-$50 price range) in the 2000-3000 size range that I could use for throwing lures in salt or freshwater.

Thanks!


----------



## k_brad (Aug 12, 2015)

Never heard of it. I was given a pair of kastking split ring pliers for Christmas though, they work okay. Why not look at something like a penn fierce? I had a 6000 fierce for years before I upgraded, it served me very well and I believe it was only $60 new.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

X-2 I use a Penn Fierce with 14# mono for flounder fishing from shore. Great reel for the price.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Tackle direct had fierce reels on sale for $35 not sure about current pricing


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

Ended up buying a Penn Fierce II 2000. Thanks for the input!


----------



## oneirishpollack (Mar 31, 2016)

I think I am going to give the *Sharky II 5000* a go. For *$45.98 * it offers the following:

10 + 1 quality smooth ball bearings
carbon fiber drag washers
brass gears
CNC machined aluminum spool and handle
Sharky II has a patented design waterproofing seal system that repels a 3-minute plunge and keeps fishing

I compared it to the* Penn Fierce 5000 *at *$69.97* which offers the following:

Full Metal Body and sideplates
Techno-Balanced graphite rotor
Heavy-duty aluminum bail wire
4+1 bearing system with Instant Anti-Reverse Shielded stainless steel ball bearings
Superline spool with line capacity rings
Ultra-reliable oiled felt drag system


----------



## oneirishpollack (Mar 31, 2016)

*ABU GARCIA AMBASSADEUR 7000 C3 vs. AKIOS S-Line 656 CSM Reel*

please delete


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.thefishermansjournal.com/kastking-sharky-ii-waterproofed-fishing-reel-announced/*

*http://www.amazon.com/KastKing-Sharky-Waterproof-Spinning-Reel/dp/B00MC10CJO*


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

You do get around
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/topic/648799-kastking-sharky-ii/


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

IMHO the two features of saltwater reels that I'm most concerned about which are seldom advertised by the makers is the overall corrosion resistance (spool and handle particularly) and the bail roller construction. These two seem to be the first things that go south on a reel no matter how well you take care of them. 

Come back to us after a season of saltwater fishing and let us know how it stood up.


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the kastking triton 4000 I love it so far but it hasn't really been tested by a big fish yet, so far best reel I ever bought for the $35 price tag. Tell me how yours works out for you..


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn't go with the KastKing. Got a Fierce instead. Working like a charm. 

I love my Battles, so I figured I couldn't go wrong with another Penn reel.


----------

